# Parameter auslesen Danfoss VLT 500x-Serie



## eisenbrandt (7 September 2008)

Möchte gern Parameter auslesen aus Danfoss- VLT 5001- 5008 
leider funktioniert das mit Programm MCT 10 nicht . 
Ich kann das ausgelesene nicht speichern . 
Kennt jemand das Problem ??
Gibt es was anderes ??

Wäre es auch möglich mit dem LCD-Bedienteil des Danfoss-Reglers 
die Paramter von einen auf einen anderen aufzuspielen ? 
Kennt jemand vielleicht Tasten.Kombination oder Beschreibung 
über das LCD- Bedienteil ?? 

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar !!


----------



## thomass5 (7 September 2008)

Hallo,
ist das die runterladbare Version von mct 10? Ich glaube, das ist nur ne eingeschränkte Version, welche über eine Lizenznummer freigeschaltet werden kann. Ich habs eben noch nicht ohne Nummer versucht.
Das mit den Displays kenn ich nur von SEW. Aber so viele Parameter sinds doch nicht oder? auslesen ausdrucken(vielleicht in Datei) neuen parametrieren  .
Thomas


----------



## kermit (7 September 2008)

das steht bei Danfoss beim MCT-10 Download dabei:





> Hinweis: Für die Installation der Software wird der CD Key 12314500 benötigt.


und im online verfügbaren Produkthandbuch gibt es zu lesen:





> 007 Bedienfeldkopie
> (BEDIENFELD KOPIE)
> Wert:
> Keine Kopie (KEINE KOPIE) [0]
> ...


----------

